# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software) طلبات : lg g3 d855 root

## kano

السلام عليكم اخوان في المغربية للمحمول الجهاز d855  اصدار لولبي محتاج طريقة الروت والروت فقد جربت vroot  و kingroot دون فائدة

----------


## karimovic44

من هنا 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## karimovic44

وهنا 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## kano

ارجو المعذرة هل تم التجريب من قبلك فانا لم افهم شي بالموضوع

----------


## karimovic44

لم أجرب يا اخي 
وكل شئ مشروح هنا 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
ورابط البرنامج من هنا 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## kano

بارك الله فيك اخي على تعبك معي

----------


## jebran

merci

----------


## mohmaly

thanks

----------

